# Which gaming headset should I pick Beyerdynamic mmx300 or Astro a40



## LuCiFeR (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi,

Im currently looking for a new headset and im deciding between an beyerdynamic mmx 300 with the 5.8 mixamp or the astro a40 with mixamp ?
Wich headset is the best for gaming and what are the positif sides and the negative of each hradset 

Thx


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 5, 2011)

Only heard the Astro briefly and it does not seem that great. The MMX300s are one of the best sounding headsets I have ever had my hands on - http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/beyerdynamic/MMX_300/


----------

